# Reining...



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

How is my mare's conformation/build for reining?

And where does she need improvement (muscle-wise)?

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2526/3996442447_88fb7bc1b9_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2422/3996394357_85c95ce15f_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2430/3997146278_35837c14b4_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2442/3997139292_bf16633971_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3422/3997273218_97a19aca6b_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2633/3996469687_6e3b135434_b.jpg

She's been doing GREAT so far. We've only been reining for about two months and she's been making HUGE improvements : ]


Thanks so much to everyone who replies.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She's awfull!! Put together all wrong! But I might be able to take her off your hands if you could let her go pretty cheap.

Seriously, I really like her. She looks a little sickle-hocked but thats not a bad thing in a reiner. If she doesn't make a good reiner you can't blame it on her conformation.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> She's awfull!! Put together all wrong! But I might be able to take her off your hands if you could let her go pretty cheap.



Haha, no thanks ; )


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Haha, no thanks ; )


 
Hey I just didn't want you to have to waste more hay on a horse like that.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL... I'm with Kevin on this one. One of the better looking horses on horse forum for sure and I don't ride western.. )


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys : ]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Forget trying to buy her, I'm gonna sneak to FL and steal her!!!! } hehehe.

She looks like she would do well. Plus, she'd be really flashy to show with her blue eyes against a dark coat. Stunning!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Agreed with every single one! LOVELY!
I like a little more muscle through the stifle, but she looks healthy, so I wouldnt worry about it. I really really like her... her confo reminds me a lot of my older gelding. How's she bred?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Forget trying to buy her, I'm gonna sneak to FL and steal her!!!! } hehehe.
> 
> She looks like she would do well. Plus, she'd be really flashy to show with her blue eyes against a dark coat. Stunning!


Haha, thanks : ]





BuckOff41570 said:


> Agreed with every single one! LOVELY!
> I like a little more muscle through the stifle, but she looks healthy, so I wouldnt worry about it. I really really like her... her confo reminds me a lot of my older gelding. How's she bred?


She's not QH, haha, but....

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3147/2845508765_7799cd3113_o.jpg


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

No way!!! She looks so much like a QH/Paint type.

I really like how she is put together.

Her neck is a little short and ties in a little higher so she may not be one of those super low headed horses (she may, you never know). But thats not really an issue, because it doesn't really matter.

Do you have an videos of her I would love to see them


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL How funny!! She looks like a QH. 

I still like her...


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

she is beautiful, love her blue eyes. they really pop out of the black. her croup is a little short/steep for my liking but meh, no horse is perfect. totally would have guessed she is a QH. her breed does explain the croup though.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

StylishK said:


> No way!!! She looks so much like a QH/Paint type.
> 
> I really like how she is put together.
> 
> ...


I don't really have any good videos, but I'm going to make some soon.




BuckOff41570 said:


> LOL How funny!! She looks like a QH.
> 
> I still like her...





lolayla said:


> she is beautiful, love her blue eyes. they really pop out of the black. her croup is a little short/steep for my liking but meh, no horse is perfect. totally would have guessed she is a QH. her breed does explain the croup though.



Yeah, that's what everybody thinks she is : ]


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

She looks like a reiner to me. She's stocky and well put together, but also looks pretty agile. If she disappears, it wasn't me  Except maybe it was.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

SuperStarsSugar said:


> She looks like a reiner to me. She's stocky and well put together, but also looks pretty agile. If she disappears, it wasn't me  Except maybe it was.



Haha, thanks : ]


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

My question past how she looks in a picture. Which I think she is cute. Is how dose she move. If she moves like a MFT then you might have some issues. If not then she should work out fine for what you wish to do.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> My question past how she looks in a picture. Which I think she is cute. Is how dose she move. If she moves like a MFT then you might have some issues. If not then she should work out fine for what you wish to do.


Why will moving like a MFT cause issues in a reining pattern?


MFTs are not like TWHs, if that's what you're thinking. At the MFT Celebration (that's their World show, if you don't know), they have reining, cutting, roping, team penning, etc. They have none of those at the TWH Celebration.

Look here: http://www.gaitsofgold.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=417&Itemid=3

MFTs are commonly called the Quarter Horses of gaited horses.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I know they are not like TWH. However they are still gated. Like you said they can do it. However there is a difference between doing something and doing it well or in the case of reining doing it like a QH would. Dose not mean they can not do it at the level of a breed show. Just like Paint horses are not normally at the top of the NRHA even the ones who win at the breed level. Dose not mean they are not good at it.

When I go and look at a reining prospect. I look at conformation and take that into consideration. However spend more time just watching them move. Especailly at the walk. I want to see not only how they move but how they turn and the walk it a great gate to see this. If they do not do certain things at the walk chances are they will not do them at any other gate either. MFT you do not normally see them move like that. However the way they are built dose lend them to driving under themselves well in the rear which can lead to a nice way of working if you can get it put together.

Like I said I like the way she looks. She looks like she should be able to rein and do quite well at her breed level. I really like how she ties in at the neck and shoulder. She is not so wide that will hender her in her turns. She is well balanced over all.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Yes I know they are not like TWH. However they are still gated. Like you said they can do it. However there is a difference between doing something and doing it well or in the case of reining doing it like a QH would. Dose not mean they can not do it at the level of a breed show. Just like Paint horses are not normally at the top of the NRHA even the ones who win at the breed level. Dose not mean they are not good at it.


No, I totally understand that... But saying she's not going to be a NRHA champion is completely different from saying that she's going to have issues if she moves like a MFT. I just didn't understand what you meant by that.




nrhareiner said:


> When I go and look at a reining prospect. I look at conformation and take that into consideration. However spend more time just watching them move. Especailly at the walk. I want to see not only how they move but how they turn and the walk it a great gate to see this. If they do not do certain things at the walk chances are they will not do them at any other gate either. MFT you do not normally see them move like that. However the way they are built dose lend them to driving under themselves well in the rear which can lead to a nice way of working if you can get it put together.
> 
> Like I said I like the way she looks. She looks like she should be able to rein and do quite well at her breed level. I really like how she ties in at the neck and shoulder. She is not so wide that will hender her in her turns. She is well balanced over all.


Alright, thanks. I'm going to try to borrow someone's camera and make a video. Mine just broke.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have no idea what really makes a good reining horse verses conformation that would not make a good reining horse, I just want to say your mare is beautiful! I think you are going to have to build a taller fence around her to keep all these people that want to come steal her away!


----------

